# Make up on other people...



## hotmodelchiq (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been doing my own makeup for years and people always compliment me and want me to do their make up... The only problem is I'm terrible at doing makeup for others because I know my features and complexion and I can't use the same techniques on other people that I use on myself... Are there any tips or guidelines I can follow for making other people look as good and even better than I make myself ( not conceited I SWEAR) lol especially for eye makeup and contouring on different bone structures and eye shapes.


----------



## makinascene (Jul 9, 2011)

i'm certainly no expert, but i also found it really difficult to do other people's faces at first. the key is just to experiment with faces as much as you can. and make sure you are really studying their features. like the shape of their eye, how much eye space they have, what they wear normally, etc.
  	i have found that i actually have more eye space than i thought i did, and my face can handle a lot of makeup, so i can't just do what i do on my face to others.

  	keep working on it!


----------



## Everett1125 (Jul 16, 2011)

it's all in PRACTICE!  You really want to start studying eye shapes, bone structures around the eyes, natural brow shapes, eyelashes, etc. Really focus in on them and understand them. "What depth of shadow here is going to make this eye look even better?" "What color will really make this eye stand out?" etc etc.


----------

